# What size chimney brush?



## brider (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll probably get yelled at for this because it's been asked so many times...

If my chimney system is 6", do I get a 6" chimney brush, or do I get a larger 8" brush? I can't find any manufacturer dimension (actial diameter) info, I'm just envisioning a 6" brush barely touching the inside walls (because the pipe is 6", too), and me having to work like mad to have the brush touch all surfaces while spinning on the end of my cordless drill.

Maybe a 8" brush would deform into the 6" pipe and clean more efficiently?

BTW, I have not posted here since my inaugural wood-burning season (2) seasons ago, this will be my 3rd season with my Harmon stove. I NEVER could have installed it myself, from building the hearth pad to installing the 26' vertical pipe thru my vaulted ceiling without the help of you guys right here. THANK YOU ALL. 

My family loves it, especially the cats and dog!


----------



## Shari (Oct 5, 2010)

6" poly NOT wire.

Shari


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, a 6" chimney needs a 6" brush. If the chimney is SS, poly is best.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 6, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Yes, a 6" chimney needs a 6" brush. If the chimney is SS, poly is best.



Do ya ever wonder Dennis why a steel brush is alright in plain steel pipe but not in harder stainless pipe.

Just always wondered...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2010)

Not at all BB. I just go by a couple of installers who informed me that the only SS chimneys they have replaced were the ones where a steel brush had been used and never with a poly brush. I had a steel brush but for $20 or less, I figured it was well worth it. Perhaps they are all wrong but I'm willing to bet $20 on their findings. If you wish to use steel, by all means, feel free to do so.  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 6, 2010)

+1 to what Shari and Dennis said . . . 6 inch pipe = 6 inch brush . . . and I would go with a poly brush for stainless steel Class A chimneys.


----------

